

Do you understand the difference between retained and shallow heap in Java? - ivom2gi
http://plumbr.eu/blog/how-much-memory-what-is-retained-heap

======
eswangren
So, I thought the whole point of managed languages was to abstract this stuff
away from the programmer. If I have to have a deep understanding of the JVM's
implementation details to do anything non-trivial I may as well just stick
with C. At least C makes it very clear as to what is going on.

~~~
ExpiredLink
> I thought the whole point of managed languages was to abstract this stuff
> away from the programmer.

It's a leaky abstraction.

~~~
eswangren
Yeah, I know... I'm just ranting I suppose.

